# What are you reading ? (v.i. control members book recomendations)



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2015)

Stuart Maconie, Cider With Roadies. Fun read.
*http://tinyurl.com/qbjss2n*

*please add yours*


----------



## sleepy hollow (Oct 13, 2015)

Got a pile of books sitting next to me. I'm gonna tilt my head and read to you what I see on the back of some of those books:

Faulkner
Hemingway
Solschenizyn
Huxley
Salinger
de Maupassant
Wilde
Poe
Sartre


----------



## Baron Greuner (Oct 13, 2015)

I am reading a faux James Bond book by Sebastian Faulkes. Can't even remember the name. It's bloody awful. The next one will be a book called The Whisperers.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 13, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1138829781?keywords=the%20musical%20art%20of%20synthesis&qid=1444772899&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1 (The Musical Art of Synthesis)


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Oct 13, 2015)

Black Earth The Holocaust as History and warning by Timothy Snyder. The first book not related to music at all I read since a long time. This is unbelieveably good and should be read by everyone who wants to know how all this could happen and if it can happen again. Far from any ideology. Just plain history deeply researched and maybe more relevant to current situations than we would like to admit.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 13, 2015)

Right now I'm back and forth between Jan Swafford's Beethoven biography (which is really terrific) and Steven Pressfield's The War of Art. 

Before that, it was The Martian, which is fun, and a compulsive Cormac McCarthy binge (Blood Meridian, All the Pretty Horses, The Crossing, The Cities of the Plain and No Country for Old Men) which may or may not have induced some mild PTSD.


----------



## patrick76 (Oct 13, 2015)

sleepy hollow said:


> Got a pile of books sitting next to me. I'm gonna tilt my head and read to you what I see on the back of some of those books:
> 
> Faulkner
> Hemingway
> ...


Nice assortment. I read Hemingway's Nick Adams short stories about 6 or 7 years ago. The early stories about Nick Adam's childhood have become my personal favorites of his work.


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2015)

Albert Schweitzer; An Anthology
an excerpt: Art is an act of Creation
Every artistic idea is complex in quality until the moment it finds definite expression.Neither in painting nor in music, nor in poetry is there such a thing as an absolute art that can be regarded as the norm enabling us to brand all others as false., for in every artist there dwells another who wishes to have his own say in the matter, the difference being that in one his activity is obtrusive and in another hardly noticeable. Herein resides the whole distinction. Art in itself is neither painting,nor poetry ,nor music ,but an act of creation in which all three cooperate.

One of my favorites: War as it really is"
About that time I read a magazine article which maintained that there would always be wars ,because a noble thirst for glory is an ineradicable element in the heart of man.These champions of militarism think of war only as idealized by ignorant enthusiasm or the necessity of self defense. They would probably reconsider their opinions if they spent a day in one of the African theaters of war, walking along the paths of the Virgin Forest between lines of corpse of carriers who had sunk under their load and found a solitary death by the roadside, and if with these innocent and unwilling victims before them, they were to meditate in the gloomy stillness of the forest on war as it really is..

there are 100's of these quotes and writings in this book...


----------



## d.healey (Oct 13, 2015)

The Three Musketeers


----------



## Kralc (Oct 13, 2015)

d.healey said:


> The Three Musketeers


Dude, after you're finished there, get on The Count of Monte Cristo. Same author, one of my favorites. Pirates, French High Society, Backstabbing, Affairs, Middle Eastern Politics, Revenge, and somehow it manages to all make sense.


----------



## Reaktor (Oct 14, 2015)

Jo Nesbo - Blood diamonds / "Veritimantit". Just about to finish it. 

Books by Jo Nesbo have been a refreshing take on nordic detective stories and was an introduction for me to swedish/norwegian detective genre. It got me to watch "The Bridge" and "Jonah Falk" TV-shows. For those living at states any of these mentioned titles might be interesting / worth checking out, as they present very well that beauty of nordic melancholy.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 14, 2015)

Stravinsky and the Russian Traditions by Richard Taruskin

e


----------



## cyoder (Oct 14, 2015)

I recently finished Gilead by Marilynne Robinson and have just started Life of Pi.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 14, 2015)

Homo Evolutus

Geneticist with a great flair for writing.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Oct 14, 2015)

Reaktor said:


> Jo Nesbo - Blood diamonds / "Veritimantit". Just about to finish it.
> 
> Books by Jo Nesbo have been a refreshing take on nordic detective stories and was an introduction for me to swedish/norwegian detective genre. It got me to watch "The Bridge" and "Jonah Falk" TV-shows. For those living at states any of these mentioned titles might be interesting / worth checking out, as they present very well that beauty of nordic melancholy.


Jo Nesbo is a freaking amazing author. Love his Harry Hole novels.

Anyway, to add a bit of something new, Ender's Game by Orson Scott Card is actually a great book. The ending is one of the most satisfying that I have ever experienced. Yes it's a YA sci-fi novel, but of really high quality. Worth a read.


----------



## bryla (Oct 14, 2015)

Have Crime and Punishment and Ulysses going and also a great collection of Grimm Tales (already read through all of HC Andersen)


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Oct 14, 2015)

After a decade of fighting through textbooks and business journals and the like, I effortlessly devoured Stephen King's Dark Tower series recently. Hardly "great" but very enjoyable.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 15, 2015)

Kralc said:


> Dude, after you're finished there, get on The Count of Monte Cristo. Same author, one of my favorites. Pirates, French High Society, Backstabbing, Affairs, Middle Eastern Politics, Revenge, and somehow it manages to all make sense.


I've already read that one (fantastic book) and I like the film they made a few years ago - I'm going to read 20 years after and ten years later next I think.


----------



## kunst91 (Oct 15, 2015)

The Martian was a fun one to read on my morning commute!


----------



## Patrick (Oct 15, 2015)

Currently reading a biography of Rudi Dutschke (an important spokesperson of the German student movement in the 60s). But today this arrived so Rudi will have to wait a bit:


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 15, 2015)

The Aelx Verus Novels by Benedict Jacka.
I love those blends of modern day London, with crime and magic. 

They are fun to read.


----------



## wst3 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Acoustical Engineering" by Harry Olson - not the first time I've read it, but there is just so much information I doubt I'll ever really finish it!

"Studio Acoustics" by Michael Rettinger - there is some info that is a little dated, but a lot more that remains quite useful.

I dragged these old books out recently because I just (finally?) purchased a TEF25 analyzer, and I need to go back to the basics to get my hear around all the measurements it can make. (Making measurements is easy, understanding what they mean is a bit more complicated!)

On the lighter side I'm also reading "Lobster Coast" by Colin Woodard. It is the history of the central Maine coast, and it is fascinating. A little slow at the start, but I'm learning a lot. And I keep starting, and stopping "C" by Anthony Cave Brown. It's the biography of Sir Stewart Graham Menzies, former chief of British Intelligence. I tend to get bored with the whole royal family thing, although I understand it is an important part of the history, but as an American I guess I'm just not as familiar, or fascinated, with who is related to who...

For fiction I am re-reading a trashy cop procedural, can't even remember the title at the moment - it was the last book my father read, and even though the writing could be better I get some comfort from reading it.

Musically I'm working through "Guitar Lore" by Dennis Sandole. I work through this, and a couple others ("Chord Chemistry" by Ted Greene and Mickey Baker's Jazz Guitar Volume 1) in rotation... when I have the time. And when I do I can sense improvements in my playing and my writing.

It drives my wife a little crazy that I bounce between books, but I've always had a couple books on the reading pile, usually I don't have multiple books from any one category, but it is nice to be able to switch back and forth. Every once in a while a book so grabs my attention that I forget to skip around. "Maestro" by John Gardner was the last one.


----------



## wpc982 (Oct 15, 2015)

"Thinking, Fast and Slow" by Hahneman. Great book, many observations relevant for interaction between musicians and the public. (Though music is not mentioned at all ..)


----------



## David Donaldson (Oct 15, 2015)

The Sisters Brothers by Patrick deWitt. The darkest humour. 
Finished it and pretty much went straight back and read it again. If anyone knows the Coen brothers give them this book. It's made for them I reckon.


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 16, 2015)

Black Elk Speaks
Peppa Pig and the big train


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 16, 2015)

http://linde-seminare.de/downloads.htm
It is worth it to read all books there! Download and read, it is free!
You know the film "The secret"?


----------



## amordechai (Oct 16, 2015)

James Monaco - How to read a film
Diether de la Motte - Harmony
Various Shakespeare tragedies - Today is king Lear's turn!

@germancomponist : interesting books! Thanks!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2015)

Ram Dass
Be Here Now


https://stormwolfwords.files.wordpress.com/2014/04/be_here_now2.pdf


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 21, 2015)

Orchestration - Walter Piston
Kill Your Friends - John Niven (funniest thing I have read since Motley Crue - The Dirt).


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 9, 2016)

The Long Trip........A prehistorical jouney of psychedlia by Paul Devereux.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jan 9, 2016)

Currently.

Sadly I was the Only Twin


----------



## H.R. (Jan 9, 2016)

Alamut by Vladimir Bartol.

I highly suggest reading this book for better understanding of terrorist organizations and shit happening today. Historically this book is not reliable and true but the subject is thought provoking.

This is also the book Assassin's Creed series is based on.


----------

